# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  Chimera Tool All Modules 12 Months License Activation

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
Chimera Tool All Modules 12 Months License Activation *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:         *Chimera Tool All Modules  License Activation* is  meant for servicing BlackBerry, Samsung Galaxy and Nokia Lumia Windows 7 phones. *   
All licenses are activated with Chimera Tool server credits. It's necessary to register at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and provide us with your Username while placing an order. We'll add credits to your account after the order is complete.    
As soon as credits deposited on your account, we will send you an email.   
To complete the process and receive an activation please login on الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] page and press “*Home*” button. Here you can add required license using received credits. Detailed step-by-step manual you can find الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Chimera Tool Update: v.11.06.1433 
11/08/2016**Added 257 new LG models for FRP remove function!**Chimera Tool Update: v 9.49.1254 
07/03/2016**Added LG platform for Chimera Tool All Modules License*Currently *312 models are supported* with the following procedures:    IMEI RepairDirect UnlockRead phone's information *Direct Unlock* takes only *3 seconds* and no root required  *IMEI Repair* takes only *12 seconds* and no root required    *Chimera Tool - All Module    BlackBerry Module
    Nokia Lumia Windows 7
    Samsung Module
    LG Modules**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**Supported Features:***BlackBerry Chimera Tool - Base functions* Read InfoChange SoftwareNuke internal memoryFix APP errors*BlackBerry Chimera Tool - Extended functions* Direct unlock (MEP0 reset supported)Backup phone security fieldsRestore phone security fieldsChange Vendor ID (Logo remove/Change)Change Keyboard layout (QWERTZ, QWERTY, AZERTY)Camera auto-detectLCD auto-detectAuto turn on (phone will turn on automatically after inserting a battery)Turn Java on (only a white screen at start and can not continue)*BlackBerry MEP based NCK calculation* *Supported BlackBerry Phones*Model Base functions Extended functions MEP based NCK calculation  BlackBerry Z10 STL100-1 (0x04002607) +    BlackBerry Z10 LTE STL100-2 (0x8700240a) +    BlackBerry P'9980/P'9981 Bold (0x0c001204) +    BlackBerry P'9980/P'9981 Bold (0x0c001204) + + +  BlackBerry 9930 Bold Touch (0x05001204) + + +  BlackBerry 9900 Bold (0x07001204) + + +  BlackBerry 9860 Torch (0x1d001404) + + +  BlackBerry 9850 Torch (0x16001404) + + +  BlackBerry 9810 Torch (0x0c001804) + + +  BlackBerry 9800 Torch (0x05001807) + + +  BlackBerry 9790 Bold (0x26001507) + + +  BlackBerry 9780 Bold (0x15001507) + + +  BlackBerry 9720 (0x06000f07) +    BlackBerry 9700 Bold (0x04001507) + + +  BlackBerry 9650 Bold (0x07001504) + + +  BlackBerry 9630 Tour (0x0d000d04) + + +  BlackBerry 9550 Storm2 (0x0c001404) + + +  BlackBerry 9530 Storm (0x04001404) + + +  BlackBerry 9520 Storm2 (0x0d001404) + + +  BlackBerry 9500 Storm (0x06001404) + + +  BlackBerry 9380 Curve (0x04002207) + + +  BlackBerry 9360 Curve (0x0e001507) + + +  BlackBerry 9350/9370 Curve (0x0c000f04) + + +  Blackberry 9330 Curve 3G (0x0e000f04) + + +  BlackBerry 9315 Curve (0x05000f07) + + +  BlackBerry 9320 Curve (0x05000f07) + + +  BlackBerry 9300 Curve 3G (0x04000f07) + + +  BlackBerry 9220 Curve (0x0e000f03) + + +  BlackBerry 9100/9105 Pearl (0x05000d07) + + +  BlackBerry 9000 Bold (0x84000e07) + + +  BlackBerry 8900 Curve (0x84001503) + + +  Blackberry 8530 Curve (0x05000f04) + + +  BlackBerry 8520 Curve (0x8c000f03) + + +   
*To perform  lifetimer reset, phone refurbish, IMEI repair procedures in BlackBerry cell phones you need to purchaseالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Model Read Info Unlock Repair IMEI FRP Remove  Galaxy Ace (GT-S5830I) + + + -  Galaxy Ace Duos (GT-S6802) + + + -  Galaxy Fame with NFC (GT-S6810P) + + + -  Galaxy Grand Duos (GT-I9082) + + + -  Galaxy Mega 6.3 LTE (GT-I9205) + + + -  Galaxy Mini 2 (GT-S6500D) + + + -  Galaxy Mini/Pop Plus (GT-S5570I) + + + -  Galaxy Note (GT-N7000) + + + -  Galaxy Note II (GT-N7100) + + + -  Galaxy Pocket Neo (GT-S5310) + + + -  Galaxy S2 (GT-I9100) + + + -  Galaxy S3 (GT-I9300) + + + -  Galaxy S3 LTE (GT-I9305) + + + -  Galaxy S4 (GT-I9500) - - - -  Galaxy S4 LTE (GT-I9505) + + + -  Galaxy S7 (all known versions) - + - +  Galaxy S Duos (GT-S7562) + + + -  Galaxy Y Duos (GT-S6102) + + + -    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Model Read info Read NCK MEI repair Reset modem 
    (reset NCK counter, set modem factory defaults) Flash DLoad Flash Qualcomm image by USB  Lumia 505 (RM-898) via Test Point + + + +    Lumia 510 (RM-889) via Test Point + + + +    Lumia 610 (RM-835) via Test Point + + + +    Lumia 710 (RM-803) + + + + + +  Lumia 800 (RM-801) + + + + + +    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*LG-H788N LG AKA 4G LTE LG-D280AR LG Optimus L65 LG-P659BKGO LG Optimus F3 LG-D855P LG G3  LG-F460S LG G3 LG-F470L LG G3 Beat LTE-A LG-F520S LG AKA 4G LTE LG-H221F LG Joy  LG-H222F LG Joy LG-H222G LG Joy LG-H340AR LG Leon 4G LTE LG-H340G LG Leon 4G LTE  LG-H340Y LG Leon LTE LG-H342FT LG Leon LG-H343 LG Risio LTE LG-H440AR LG Spirit 4G LTE  LG-H440Y LG Spirit 4G LTE LG-H442F LG Volt 4G Dual LG-H445 LG Escape 2 LG-H630D LG G4 Stylus Dual  LG-H635 LG G4 Stylus LTE LG-H635AR LG G4 Stylus LTE LG-H635CX LG G4 Stylus LTE LG-H735 LG G4s  LG-H735L LG G4 Beat LTE LG-H735T LG G4 Beat LTE LG-H736 LG G4 Beat Dual LG-H778 LG AKA 4G TD-LTE  LG-D725 LG G3 Vigor LG-D165F LG L40 LG-D165G LG L40 LG-D180F LG L40  LG-D280TR LG Optimus L65 LG-D285F LG Optimus L65 LG-D290G LG L Fino LG-D325 LG L70 Dual  LG-D390AR LG F60 LG-D160G LG L40 LG-D405N LG L90 LG-H222 LG Joy  LG-P659 LG Optimus F3 LG-D802 LG G2 LG-H221 LG Joy LG-H788TR LG AKA 4G LTE  LG-H810PR LG G4 LG-H818P LG G4 Dual LG-H819 LG G4 TD-LTE LG-MS395 LG F60 MetroPCS  LG-MS659 LG Optimus F3 4G LTE LG-P655K LG Optimus F3 LG-P659BK LG Optimus F3 LG-P870H LG Escape  LG-V410 LG G Pad 7.0 LTE LG-V495 LG G Pad F 8.0 LG-V497 LG G Pad F 7.0 LTE LG-E739 LG myTouch  LG-D803 LG G2 LG-D806 LG G2 3G LG-D821 LG Nexus 5 LTE LG-D837 LG G Pro 2  LG-D850 LG G3 LG-D851 LG G3 LG-D851TN LG G3 LG-D852 LG G3  LG-D852G LG G3 LG-D855AR LG G3 LG-D855V LG G3 LG-D856 LG G3 Dual LTE  LG-D858 LG G3 Dual LG-D859 LG G3 Dual TD-LTE LG-D950G LG G Flex LG-D950P LG G Flex  LG-D951 LG G Flex LG-D956 LG G Flex LG-D957 LG G Flex LG-D959 LG G Flex  LG-D959TS LG G Flex LG-E970 LG Optimus G 4G LTE LG-E971 LG Optimus G LG-E973 LG Optimus G  LG-E975G LG Optimus G LG-E975R LG Optimus G LG-E975W LG Optimus G LG-E976 LG Optimus G 4G LTE  LG-E980 LG Optimus G Pro 5.5 4G LTE LG-E980P LG Optimus G LG-E985 LG Optimus G Pro 5.5 LG-E986 LG Optimus G Pro  LG-D160TR LG L40 LG-D290J LG L Fino LG-D290TR LG L Fino LG-D315H LG F70  LG-D315K LG F70 LG-D315S LG F70 LG-D320AR LG L70 LG-D320F8 LG L70  LG-D325F LG L70 LG-D325G8 LG L70 LG-D370 LG L80 LG-D370TR LG L80  LG-D375 LG L80 Dual LG-D390NS LG F60 LG-D410H LG L90 LG-D410N LG L90  LG-D415BK LG L90 LG-D415RD LG L90 LG-D500BK LG Optimus F6 LG-D505 LG Optimus F6  LG-D605 LG Optimus L9 LG-D610AR LG G2 Mini 3G LG-D620K LG G2 Mini LG-D722AR LG G3 Beat  LG-D722J LG G3 Beat LTE LG-D722P LG G3 Beat LG-D722V LG G3 S LG-D723 LG G3 Beat  LG-D724 LG G3 S LG-D725PR LG G3 S LG-D727 LG G3 Vigor 4G LTE LG-D729 LG G3 Beat Dual TD-LTE  LG-D800P LG G2 LG-D801 LG G2 LG-D801BK LG G2 LG-D801Z LG G2  LG-D802T LG G2 LG-D802TA LG G2 LG-E988 LG Optimus G Pro 5.5 4G LTE LG-F100L LG Optimus VU  LG-F160K LG Optimus LTE II LG-F160L LG Optimus LTE II LG-F180K LG Optimus G LG-F180S LG Optimus G  LG-F200L LG Optimus Vu 2 LG-F200LS LG Optimus Vu 2 LG-F240K LG Optimus G Pro LG-F240S LG Optimus G Pro  LG-F300K LG Vu 3 LG-F300S LG Vu 3 LG-F320L LG G2 LTE-A LG-F320S LG G2 LTE-A  LG-F350L LG G Pro 2 LTE-A LG-F430K LG Gx2 LG-F430L LG Gx2 LG-F460K LG G3  LG-F460L LG G3 Cat.6 LG-F470K LG G3 Beat LTE-A LG-F470S LG G3 Beat LTE-A LG-F520K LG AKA 4G LTE  LG-F520L LG AKA 4G LTE LG-H221AR LG Kite LG-H221G LG Joy LG-H222TV LG Joy  LG-H340 LG Leon 4G LTE LG-H340F LG Leon LTE LG-H340H LG Leon 4G LTE LG-H340N LG Leon LTE  LG-H342 LG Leon LG-H342F LG Leon LG-H342I LG Leon LG-H440 LG Spirit 4G LTE  LG-H440N LG Spirit 4G LTE LG-H440V LG Spirit 4G LTE LG-H442 LG Spirit LTE Dual LG-H443 LG Escape 2  LG-H630 LG G4 Stylus LG-H630I LG G4 Stylus LG-H634 LG G Stylo LG-H635A LG G4 Stylus LTE  LG-H635C LG G4 Stylus LTE LG-H636 LG G Stylo LG-H734 LG G4s Dual LG-H735AR LG G4s  LG-H735MT LG G4s LG-H735P LG G4s LG-H735TR LG G4 Beat LTE LG-H736P LG G4 Beat Dual  LG-H779 LG AKA 4G TD-LTE LG-H788 LG AKA 4G LTE LG-H788SG LG AKA 4G LTE LG-H810 LG G4 LTE-A  LG-H812 LG G4 LG-H818 LG G4 Dual LG-H818N LG G4 Dual LG-H818PA LG G4 Dual  LG-L01F LG G2 L-01F LG-MS323 LG L70 LG-MS500 LG Optimus F6 LG-P655H LG Optimus F3 4G LTE  LG-H222TTV LG Joy LG-P870 LG Escape LG-P870P LG Escape LG-V490 LG G Pad 8.0 4G LTE  LG-V496 LG G Pad F 8.0 LG-D157F LG L40 Dual LG-D160F LG L40 LG-D160GO LG L40  LG-D160J LG L40 LG-D165 LG L40 LG-D165AR LG L40 LG-D175F LG L40 Dual  LG-D280 Lg Optimus L65 LG-D280F LG Optimus L65 LG-D280G LG Optimus L65 LG-D280N LG Optimus L65  LG-D280NR LG Optimus L65 LG-D285 LG Optimus L65 Dual LG-D285G LG Optimus L65 LG-D290 LG L Fino  LG-D290AR LG L Fino LG-D290N LG L Fino LG-D295 LG G2 Lite Dual LG-D295F LG L Fino  LG-D315 LG F70 LG-D315I LG F70 LG-D320 LG L70 LG-D320AG LG L70  LG-D320F LG L70 LG-D320G8 LG L70 LG-D320J8 LG L70 LG-D320N LG L70  LG-D320TR LG L70 LG-D321 LG Optimus L70 LG-D325F8 LG L70 LG-D329 LG L70  LG-D373 LG L80 LG-D373EU LG L80 LG-D375AR LG L80 LG-D385 LG L80 Dual  LG-D390 LG F60 LG-D390N LG F60 LG-D405 LG L90 LG-D405H LG L90  LG-D405TR LG L90 LG-D410HN LG L90 LG-D415 LG L90 LG-D500 LG Optimus F6  LG-D500BKGO1 LG Optimus F6 LG-D610 LG G2 Mini 3G LG-D618 LG G2 Mini Dual LG-D620FR LG G2 Mini  LG-D631 LG G Vista LG-D722K LG G3 Beat TD-LTE LG-D722PA LG G3 Beat LG-D723TR LG G3 Beat  LG-D728 LG G3 Beat Dual TD-LTE LG-D800 LG G2 LG-D800T LG G2 LG-D801HW LG G2  LG-D802TR LG G2 LG-D805 LG G2 4G LTE LG-D820 LG Nexus 5 NA TD-LTE LG-D838 LG G Pro 2  LG-D850PR LG G3 LG-D851WH LG G3 LG-D830 LG G Pro 2 LTE-A LG-D855K LG G3  LG-D855TR LG G3 LG-D857 LG G3 Dual LTE LG-D858HK LG G3 Dual LTE LG-D950 LG G Flex  LG-D950W LG G Flex LG-D955 LG G Flex LG-D958 LG G Flex LG-D959BK LG G Flex  LG-E960 LG Nexus 4 LG-E970P LG Optimus G LG-E975 LG Optimus G LG-E975K LG Optimus G  LG-E975T LG Optimus G LG-E977 LG Optimus G 4G LTE LG-E980H LG Optimus G Pro 5.5 4G LTE LG-E981H LG Optimus G  LG-E985T LG Optimus G Pro 5.5 LG-E987 LG Optimus G LG-E989 LG Optimus G Pro 5.5 LG-F100S LG Optimus VU  LG-F160LV LG Optimus LTE II LG-F160S LG Optimus LTE II LG-F180L LG Optimus G LG-F200K LG Optimus Vu 2  LG-F200S LG Optimus Vu 2 LG-F240L LG Optimus G Pro LG-F300L LG Vu 3 LG-F320K LG G2 LTE-A  LG-F350K LG G Pro 2 LTE-A LG-F350S LG G Pro 2 LTE-A LG-F430S LG Gx2 LG-H815LA LG G4  LG-D400H LG L90 LG-D400HN LG L90 LG-D170 LG L40 Dual LG-P875H LG Optimus F5  LG-D380 LG L80 Dual LG-D855 LG G3 LG-D400 LG L90 LG-H220 LG Joy  LG-D400TR LG L90 LG-D400N LG L90 LG-D722 LG G3 S LG-D620 LG G2 Mini LTE Dual  LG-H525N LG G4c LG-D160 LG L40 LG-D620R LG G2 Mini LG-H815 LG G4  LG-H815K LG G4 LG-H815P LG G4 LG-H815TR LG G4 LG-P875 LG Optimus F5  LG-D410 LG L90 DUAL LG-H815AR LG G4 LG-H815L LG G4 LG-H815T LG G4   
* Developer provides support only for those phones which are on the 
list of supported. Not all servicing features can be applied to some 
supported models, due to difference of hardware / software versions. 
Complete list of supported models you can find on the official product 
page, or on the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].       *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
25-05-2019 04:50 AM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

